# Aristo On Hirsch



## richp (Mar 31, 2004)




----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Very nice Rich, are these taken with the new camera ?


----------



## richp (Mar 31, 2004)

Yes, it was delivered yesterday and I'm just having a play with it. They were the first photos I've taken with it. Nikon do a macro light to fit it and I've borrowed one from work for a day or two


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Rich are these taken with the light ?


----------



## richp (Mar 31, 2004)

I took them this evening so there's no natural light available so I used the macro light. It's a device with a ring of white LEDs round the edge which screws onto the lens. It's not a flash light, the LEDs are on all the time. It either runs on batteries or you can buy a power supply for it. They're about 60 quid from Amazon.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Cool pics,just shows I do need a camera.Nice watch and love the strap


----------



## richp (Mar 31, 2004)

I bought the watch from Roy some time ago. It looks as though he doesn't sell them any more.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Aristo make some nice watches,especialy pilot style,but they seem to be getting more expensive


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I only had six pieces of that one. It is a very nice watch though and I wish I had managed to obtain more of them.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Darned good pics Rich, I like the way Nikon's work in macro it's a good selling point.


----------

